# welche distri für Entwicklungsrechner



## Franz Degenhardt (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich will kein Glaubenskrieg anfangen!
So...
Ich möchte auf der Arbeit Windows auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner loswerden und linux verwenden. 
Sämtliche Werkzeuge (von IBM) sind auch für Linux zu haben. Für Notes finde ich schon irgendwas. 
Ich bin allerdings mit unserem Admin aneinandergeraten, bei der Auswahl der distri. 
Er meint Suse 9.0. 
Ich will wegen meiner guten Erfahrungen mit dem Packetmanager debian oder gentoo verwenden. Das Problem ist bloss, ich kenn mich nur in der Konsole aus und habe noch nie ein x-server betrieben. 
Auf welche Probleme werde ich beim installieren eines Desktopmanagers stossen, kann ich meine Radeon mit 1600x1200 betreiben, ohne 3 Tage lang den Grakatreiber zu installieren?
Beim Zugriff auf das LAN muss ich NTFS mounten, geht das?

Also, soll ich nun Suse nehmen und mir vordergründig die Arbeit erleichtern oder lohnt es sich direkt mit einer distri wie gentoo anzufangen, auch wenn der Anfang vielleicht hart ist?

Für Anregungen bin ich dankbar.
Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## imweasel (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also welche Distribution du nehmen sollst, hängt eigentlich von deinem Geschmack bzw. davon ab mit welcher du dich am besten auskennst.

Wenn du dich schnell zurechtfinden willst/musst, solltest du dir mal Debian oder RedHat/Fedora ansehen. Bei beiden sind (meiner Meinung nach) super Paketmanager dabei.

Du kannst NTFS über das Netz mounten, wenn ein SAMBA-Share dafür auf dem Server eingerichtet ist, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob du dann auch Schreibzugriff darauf hast.


----------



## redlama (7. Dezember 2004)

So, ich starte jetzt mal den 3. Anlauf:

Also SuSE ist sicher für Anfänger und Leute die noch viel lernen müssen (also solche wie ich) sehr gut geeignet.
Wenn ich mir jedoch die Mitglieder unserer WeMeLUG bzw. des FOS e.V. anschaue, von denen nutzt (ich glaube bis auch mich keiner) SuSE, sondern Debian, Mandrake, Slackware, RedHat, ...
Aber das hängt wie imwheasel schon sagte ganz vom Geschmack ab.
Wenn Du lieber mit einer Distribution wie Debian oder Gentoo arbeitest, dann versuch doch Deinen/Euren Admin zu überzeugen, ...

redlama

P.S. Mit SuSE kann man übrigens auch auf der Konsole arbeiten, wenn man den X-Server nicht mag oder will.


----------



## imweasel (7. Dezember 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. Mit SuSE kann man übrigens auch auf der Konsole arbeiten, wenn man den X-Server nicht mag oder will.



Hi,

also eigentlich kann man mit jeder Distribution auf der Konsole arbeiten, einfach den X-Server deinstallieren oder deaktivieren.

Das SuSE für Anfänger geeignet ist, halte ich aber dennoch für ein Gerücht, denn alles geht mit YAST auch nicht.

Mir konnte bis jetzt kein SuSE-Nutzer einen triftigen Grund sagen, warum ein Anfänger lieber SuSE als eine andere Distribution nutzen soll (ich kann aber einige Gründe dagegen nennen)...


----------



## TanTe (7. Dezember 2004)

bei SuSE  gibt es 1 Grosses Tool (yast 2) womit man alles was SuSE vereinfacht hat configurieren kann.
Bei z.B. Fedora Core braucht man fuer jeden schiss ein seperates Tool (ist im startmenu zu suhen)
hab bei FC auch noch keinen Paketmanager der graphich zu benutzen ist.


PS benuze trozdem FC weil: 
1. kostet nix.
2. alle Pakete funktionieren bei mier.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (7. Dezember 2004)

> hab bei FC auch noch keinen Paketmanager der graphich zu benutzen ist.


Installier apt und synaptic:
#> yum install apt

#> yum install synaptic

#> synaptic

Sourcelisten konfigurieren, fertig.

Gruß Homer


----------



## fluessig (7. Dezember 2004)

@TrueSun Schade, dass ich dir nicht helfen kann. Normalerweise sollte der Betrieb der Grafikkarte kein Problem sein (soweit ich weiß bietet Ati sogar eigene Grafikkartentreiber für Linux an)

@Rest: Hat sich mal einer die Mühe gemacht und versucht die ursprüngliche Frage wirklich zu lesen? Er fragt nach der Installation der Grafikkarte, mit dem Paketmanager ist er bereits vertraut.


----------



## redlama (8. Dezember 2004)

imwheasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Das SuSE für Anfänger geeignet ist, halte ich aber dennoch für ein Gerücht, denn alles geht mit YAST auch nicht.
> 
> Mir konnte bis jetzt kein SuSE-Nutzer einen triftigen Grund sagen, warum ein Anfänger lieber SuSE als eine andere Distribution nutzen soll (ich kann aber einige Gründe dagegen nennen)...


 Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass Anfänger lieber SuSE nutzen sollten, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet ist! Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen: Yast2 ist ein Tool, mit dem sich (fast) alles relativ einfach und schnell installieren /nachinstallieren /konfigurieren lässt. 
Dann ist die grafische Oberfläche von SuSE (ich weiß, die von anderen auch) relativ einfach zu handhaben.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich als erstes mit SuSE gearbeitet habe und da habe ich mich schnell eingefuchst. Mittlerweile arbeite ich auch mit Mandrake und Slackware. Ich glaube (frag mich nicht warum), ich wäre damals (also zu meinen Linux-Anfängen) mit Mandrake und Slackware nicht so gut zurecht gekommen, wie mit SuSE. Außerdem kenne ich, wie in meinem vorherigen Beitrag zu lesen ist, viele Linux User und Profis und viele von denen empfehlen SuSE für Anfänger. -Ende

redlama


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Dezember 2004)

a) Glaubenskriege sind menschlich 
 b) Suse ist schön, allerdings ist vieles non-standard.
 c) Mit Gentoo und Debian ist des einstellen der Graka kein Problem. Zumindest habe ich noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Man muss nur evtl. ein bissl die Configuration per Hand nachtunen, dann läuft und läuft und läuft und ... that's the point (Fürs Zocken dürfte das Konfigurieren allerdings etwas länger dauern  )
 d) Über Samba sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Mounten von NTFS geben - (klappt beim OS X ja auch)
 e) Mit Suse wirst Du Dir zwangsläufig einiges angewöhnen das nicht dem Standard entspricht (meist Kleinigkeiten wie andere Pfade, etc.)

 Mein Fazit: Suse ist nicht schlecht, ebenso wie die meisten anderen Distris auch. Aber ich denke das zumindest 75% der User Linux haben um sich mehr damit zu beschäftigen und nicht damit Yast & Co. ihnen alles abnimmt 

 Die Qual der Wahl bleibt aber bei Dir. Ausprobieren ist auf jeden Fall angesagt. Vielleicht kommst Du mit Suse, Mandrake, Fedora, usw. super zurecht und mit Gentoo und Debian gar nicht. Zeigt sich aber erst - wenn Du es ausprobiert hast.

 Ist meines Erachtens auch besser als zu sehr auf andere (unsere) Meinungen zu vertrauen


----------



## TanTe (8. Dezember 2004)

also hab erst einmal die grafik auf 1600x1200 gestellt (unter SuSE) mit ATI (treiber im kernel) hat beim ersten mal funktioniert!


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Dezember 2004)

Wenn dein Admin SuSE Favorisiert und du kein grosses Problem hast mit suse zu arbeiten, dann nimm suse.

Grund: Du sammelst Pluspunkte beim Admin, und diese kann mann immer gebrauchen


----------



## Burgpflanze (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich empfehle dir Gentoo - zumal du es ja schon zu kennen scheinst.
Grund: du hast nur das - und wirklich nur das - dann installiert, was du brauchst.

Ich selbst habe auch Gentoo in Betrieb - als x86_64-System.


----------

